# Can you function well on Xanax?



## hiddenaway (Jan 16, 2011)

So I have to lead a meeting at work and I am kind of freaking out about it. I just got a script for Xanax and have only used it once to get to sleep. I've never used in the day time. I need my mind to be clear and need to be able to articulate. Will I be able to do this on Xanax? What have your experiences been like?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Only one way to find out. 

Pop one when you're not doing a whole lot and see what happens... During the weekend... on a regular work day once you get to work, etc. They may make you a bit drowsy in the beginning, so be careful with driving and such until you figure out how they work with you.

Xanax works awesome for those types of situations.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

it makes me giggly and tipsy and i don't give a **** about anything. it pwns LOL!


----------



## g03s (Aug 7, 2011)

A low dose enough to get rid of your anxiety will able you to function.

When you take too much, you will still think you are functioning but in the eyes of people around you, you'll look like a drunk. You'll be slurring your speech and stumbling around without even knowing it. Xanax is very weird.

Usually 0.25mg - 0.50mg works good for anxiety without causing any sort of disablement.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Xanax just makes me a zombie, and it makes me tired, how does it make you giggly??!


----------



## ntdc (Jun 29, 2011)

hiddenaway said:


> So I have to lead a meeting at work and I am kind of freaking out about it. I just got a script for Xanax and have only used it once to get to sleep. I've never used in the day time. I need my mind to be clear and need to be able to articulate. Will I be able to do this on Xanax? What have your experiences been like?


i wouldnt unless you absolutely need it, you may find it too sedating, i agree try it on a weekend and see how it goes.


----------

